# Questions about psyllium



## jhys06567 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had ibs-d symptoms for many years now. Not too severe compared with some of you here. Occasional diarrhea but mostly slightly loose stools.I have been taking psyllium capsules for the last month or so and have been having slightly firmer stools but the effect seems to be wearing off now.At the moment I`m taking 4x0.5g capsules daily. Can you get used to fibre? and should I increase the dose?Some of the recommended doses seem to vary widely and it is not always clear whether the dose is for diarrhea or constipation and also whether the dose is for psyllum SEED or HUSKBTW I`m sure psychological factors are responsible for my symptoms as I almost always have an attack in the supermarkets even if I`ve been feeling ok during the dayMany thanks in advanceJeff


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been taking psyllium for years and it seems to help if everything else is Ok too - if I am not experiencing D from antibiotics etc. It works less well if I am having D for specific reasons rather than just the usual IBS D. I took psyllium husks for years, but shifted to powdered husks fairly recently and have experienced much more success with the powder.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Personally, I think it makes sense to sometimes have to adjust fiber dosing.IBS is not consistent every day, so there may be times you need a bit more or times you need a bit less.I don't think any studies have found one specific dose that is the best dose for all people. There is too much variability.I would think the ground husk to be better than whole seeds. The seeds won't break down and release the fiber unless you chewed them up really really well before swallowing them and that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

Try Qivana. It gets the good germs to the intestines to do the work. Look at my profile.


----------

